
Dynamic Probabilistic Volumetric Models - mxfh
http://www.lems.brown.edu/~au/iccv13.pdf
======
mxfh
Dynamic Probabilistic Volumetric Models - Ali Osman Ulusoy, Octavian Biris,
Joseph Mundy - Brown University - ICCV 2013

Video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFs8rVeBj4k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFs8rVeBj4k)

